# My German shorthair



## Permitchaser (Dec 30, 2016)

I have been looking for a stud dog for my girl 

She's a GSP from champion bloodline and I'd like to do a line breading

PM me if you have what I need


----------



## Luke0927 (Jan 5, 2017)

Folks would need to know what lines are on top and bottom of your dog?


----------



## Permitchaser (Jan 6, 2017)

My dog has FC dogs on both side.  I'll be glad to show my pedigree to interested puppy buyers
Now the breeder put me in touch with a trainer here in GA and he has a male FC that my girl dog will be breeding to. I have 3 already sold. Pups in March
Let me know if you want on the list


----------



## Permitchaser (Jan 24, 2017)

Well she did not connect to the FC stud this time. Going to try again in May when she comes back in heat. Her sister had to use artificial insemination but I don't think I can afford that


----------



## gunslinger33 (Jan 24, 2017)

In my experience AI has a much lower success rate


----------



## NUTT (Jan 24, 2017)

How many times did you breed her to him?


----------



## Permitchaser (Feb 1, 2017)

NUTT said:


> How many times did you breed her to him?



None, she would not stand and flag


----------

